# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.42.4 ccb9715 (11/2/2018)



## tfederov

Just got this after getting 42.3 this morning. I noticed before this updated that my cameras were still calibrating for Navigate on Autopilot but in the release notes nothing is different. Cameras still at 99% calibration too.


----------



## tfederov




----------



## Long Ranger

The fact that they upgraded you so quickly from 42.3 to 42.4 makes me suspect that they are patching a significant 42.3 bug. But just one data point so we'll see. 

I'm at 40.1, but my car downloaded an update this morning. I've scheduled the install for tonight. Now I'm extra curious what version it will be.


----------



## tencate

One of our recent NM dual motor M3s got this too. Shortly after he got 42.3. Not sure if he's on this forum or not, I'll ask.


----------



## beastmode13

On TeslaFi, so far 13 Model3 are on 2018.42.4, exclusively on Model3, no S or X.


----------



## m3_4_wifey

I just uploaded 2018.42.4 on our Model 3. I'm hoping it fixes the slow on ramp speed when using drive on nav, or giving me more opportunities to autosteer when I'm under my set speed and the left lane is wide open. (still happened while under Mad Max mode)

Other bug fix that I could see is the usb stick playing nice with the dash cam.


----------



## JeopardE

Just got the notification to install 42.4. Updating now. I've never gotten an update on the first day before.


----------



## webdriverguy

I just updated to 42.4 just now as well. Still don’t know what the release notes are, lazy to go to the car and check


----------



## fazluke

Just updated to 42.2 few days ago and now I have phone notification of an update. Any info on 42.4?


----------



## Jason Krellner

Just got back from dinner to a notification... I'm assuming it's 42.4. I'm currently on 42.2. Anyone have release notes for 42.4?


----------



## tfederov

No notes other than what came out in .2/.3


----------



## fazluke

I guess we have to wait for someone's download to complete and then try and tell us what has changed


----------



## silvanojr

fazluke said:


> I guess we have to wait for someone's download to complete and then try and tell us what has changed


It doesn't show anything new. Same notes from 2018.42.2 (keys and regenerative break).


----------



## Anonymous

Just got the update from 42.2 to 42.4. It must have been a bad bug to push an update this quick.


----------



## M3Finally

Model 3 Dual Motor coming from 42.2 to 42.4. The patch notes show no signs of changes, looking at this thread its seems to be pushed before anyone can test it but I noticed m3_4_wifey further up this thread hoping it fixes slow downs entering on ramps. I noticed that too. I guess I'll see on Monday.

I just got the update about an hour ago 10pm est.

P.S. Mad Max is not ready for auto lane change.


----------



## barjohn

I just received the down load and notice to install an update. I am on 42.2 so I am guessing this is 42.4. It was much larger than the prior 42.2 upgrade.


----------



## SomethingSomething33

I just got it, went from 42.2 to 42.4. It fixed the browser back button to actually go back. Before it was like the X button and closed the browser.


----------



## barjohn

I wonder if this includes any of the smart summons enhancements. I did notice yesterday that parallel parking was much improved.


----------



## Strangely

3P, just updated from 42.2 to 42.4


----------



## littlD

Updated from 2018.42.2 to 2018.42.4, no differences in settings or release notes. 

I'll see if I detect any different (or hopefully better) behavior with Nav on AutoPilot tomorrow morning


----------



## chadzi11a

Just received the 42.4 update. Was on 42.2. Nothing new in the release notes... wondering what changed.


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

Got the update and updated about 30 min ago.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Jason Krellner said:


> Just got back from dinner to a notification... I'm assuming it's 42.4. I'm currently on 42.2. Anyone have release notes for 42.4?


Hmm... software update happened, but app (and TeslaFi) still showing me on 42.2. Failed to install, perhaps?


----------



## fmcotton

Just received 42.4 as well. Upgraded from 42.2.


----------



## Scott Wilcox

Hopefully it fixes one of the highway interchanges I take. The first time it got really close to the inside concrete barrier beeped and me and told me to take over. I have tried it two more times since then but I chicken out and wrestle the wheel away and it exits auto steer. I also noticed with 42.2 that the following distance seems off. With auto steer I am pretty far back. If I disengage the auto steer the TACC will speed up and close the gap.


----------



## Emerald AP

Jason Krellner said:


> Hmm... software update happened, but app (and TeslaFi) still showing me on 42.2. Failed to install, perhaps?


Same here. Now I have a message that says "Software update required. Contact Tesla Service." Tried the line and it said 45 mins wait time. Will try in the morning. I'm guessing we would need to have someone push the update again.


----------



## Rev

I'm on 42.2 and just got a update and it failed? Got this error message. Car can still drive though...


----------



## Jason Krellner

Hmm, I'm too lazy to go check the car. Wonder if a reboot would help?


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Just got 2018.42.4 from 2018.42.2 at 7:15 PDT. Only took 20 minutes. Just shows everything it did on 2018.42.2 sooooo??? Must have fixed something!


----------



## aronth5

Got 42.2 on Tuesday and just received 42.4. This time I actually had release notes but nothing new to report.
Only thing I've tried so far was summon and it connected quickly and worked well.


----------



## GDN

Wow - this one seems to be rolling fast. Just got 42.4 also from 42.2, which came Wednesday morning.


----------



## Jrusso300

Hey guys, new to the forum. I have had "Pearl" for one week today and have had two updates! I'm also coming from . 2 to . 4. This time I sat in the car and it was cool. Lights flashed there was some popping sounds from underneath, like it was alive. I love this car... Cheers


----------



## Bokonon

So far, it seems like almost every Model 3 installing 42.4 is coming from 42.2. Haven't seen more than a handful of 42.3 -> 42.4 upgrades reported on TeslaFi.


----------



## JusticePotato

Was on 42.2. Got a notification this evening to (presumably) update to 42.4. Checked the car some time later when I realized I never got a notification that the update completed, and had a caution message on the screen saying, "software update required. Contact Tesla service." So I did. After an hour on hold the service rep ran me through the basic reboot procedures with no change to the vehicle. He couldn't figure out what was going on other than there were a lot of firmware errors in the logs. Put me back on hold and eventually transferred me to a specialist who also couldn't figure out what was going on and said to expect a call back from him tomorrow sometime.


----------



## barjohn

I just completed a very short test drive with 42.4. My observation on this drive are as follows: The route was basically from one on ramp to a second off ramp about 2 miles distant. On the on ramp it would not engage NOA until I was almost to the merge lane. I'm not sure if this was because like many CA on ramps there is a metering light about ⅔ of the way up to control flow during heavy traffic or it always does that. It stayed in the merge lane until it became part of the left adjacent lane and never tried to turn into that lane. There was one exit before my exit and as we approached it, it hesitated, started briefly to take it then quickly changed its mind and made a slight left maneuver to continue on to the next ext. It took that exit on its own just fine but a little fast. I wish it would be faster on the on ramp and a tad slower on the exit. It chimed indicating NOA was disengaged but continued on AP so you must be aware and disengage it completely by applying some braking or it will continue on at speed even though there may be a stop at the end (not in Texas where you merge into roads that run parallel to the freeways). 

I did check the browser and it is working much better and I was able to log into at least one forum. Beware that there is no support for captchas in this browser so you can encounter problems where they are required.

If I had to guess, it must have some significant bug fixes for them to roll it out this quickly. I hope they keep doing that as this is a complex piece of software that can have a significant negative consequence on failure. Tesla needs a lot of good publicity. 

When sites are comparing AP against WAYMO and CRUISE, they should run a comparison on some freeway like the 405/55/91 here in Southern CA that they probably have not mapped and see how well they do, even with the advantage of having LIDAR and a lot of computing power.


----------



## Dl6684

Already at 155 installs of 42.4 from TeslaFi. Im on 42.3 (installed this morning).


----------



## David3

I’m on 42.2 and got an update alert earlier today. I went to run some errands and now the “update clock” is gone and I no longer see it on my app either. Maybe it got pulled?


----------



## JusticePotato

David3 said:


> I'm on 42.2 and got an update alert earlier today. I went to run some errands and now the "update clock" is gone and I no longer see it on my app either. Maybe it got pulled?


I wouldn't be surprised. Seems a significant number of people including me are having problems with it. While I was on the phone with Tesla service there seemed to be quite the commotion in the background and I could hear several other service reps walking people through the various reboot procedures.

To be clear, my car is displaying: "Software update required. Contact Tesla Service." After applying the update. Car still shows 42.2.


----------



## Alex Gayer

I just updated from 42.2 to 42.3. still waiting on 42.4. Today, the car made a few incorrect suggestions to change to the left lane for the route, not speed... Then after I ignored it, it missed its exit anyway and wanted to try to change lanes into the shoulder! Hope that gets fixed!


----------



## suprteck

Noticed before the media player would always go back to my phone as a source, but now it remembers the last source played and goes back to it. Also before the volume would decrease when you opened the door and you could adjust the level with the door open to your liking. Now it only lowers the volume just a little bit and you cant adjust how much it goes down. Also still no fix yet for the auto tilt mirrors not saving its position to your liking.


----------



## barjohn

My upgrade was strange but completed ok. I watched it as it was downloading to the car and then I got the message that I had an update. I told it to install from my phone and my phone showed installing update. I then looked at the size of the update and it was about twice as large as normal. About 15 minutes later I noticed I had another message on my phone that I had a software update. I assumed (I should have checked) that the update had failed and I needed to try again. I gave it the update command and about 15-20 minutes later it completed and I checked and it was 42.4. I wonder now if it first installed 42.3 and then followed it with 42.2 and that somehow I received both updates in a download. Just a guess because I didn't think to check to see if it had completed a download of 42.3 first. I don't recall ever seeing an install complete until after the second install.


----------



## MelindaV

Scott Wilcox said:


> I also noticed with 42.2 that the following distance seems off. With auto steer I am pretty far back


I noticed this on my way home today too! I use TACC maybe slightly more than EAP, and have gotten used to how it follows (at stopped traffic, it stops about 5' back from the car it is following). Today driving home on EAP, it seemed to stop closer to 10'-15' back no matter the follow distance.
it also seemed a little rougher on the slowdowns and speedups (again in stop/go traffic) than TACC, which has been amazingly smooth since v9.0


----------



## sduck

It must be a fix for some major bug. I just got 42.2 the day before yesterday, just found another update notice just now.


----------



## Strangely

Must be a major bug to risk releasing on a Friday.


----------



## Golden Gate

Also from 42.2 to 42.4 today... and rarely part of the "early upgraders" so I'm wondering if this was because I filed several bug reports today... I wonder if filing a bug report bumps you up on the software update queue?


----------



## Harry Ilyas

It looks like the following got changed...
1) Navigate on Autopilot (Beta)
2) Keys with optional key fobs
3) Regenerative Braking improvement


----------



## Strangely

Golden Gate said:


> I wonder if filing a bug report bumps you up on the software update queue?


Doubt it, I haven't filed any and got it. Seems like a big push which is unusual for a Friday. It has to be something significant that they needed to fix, and likely to do with NOA functionality.


----------



## Skelly

Add me to the list that had 42.2 installed this week (Monday evening) and just got updated to 42.4 this evening. I have been using Drive on Nav for my commute all week and have been pretty impressed with it.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Jason Krellner said:


> Hmm... software update happened, but app (and TeslaFi) still showing me on 42.2. Failed to install, perhaps?


I have the same alert message others got after the failed update, and now my car won't sleep! Will do a reboot to see if that helps.


----------



## ChrisHH

I received 42.3 in the morning on Friday and just after 6PM EST I received the notice for 42.4, installed at 8 without issue


----------



## Jason Krellner

Jason Krellner said:


> I have the same alert message others got after the failed update, and now my car won't sleep! Will do a reboot to see if that helps.


Reboot fixed the no sleep issue. Not sure if autopilot or cruise control are available but will find out later today. On hold with Tesla.


----------



## SR22pilot

I had a notice of an update this morning but when I checked the app and the car it wasn’t there. I’m guessing it was 42.4 and it got pulled. I am on 42.2.


----------



## Emerald AP

Jason Krellner said:


> Reboot fixed the no sleep issue. Not sure if autopilot or cruise control are available but will find out later today. On hold with Tesla.


Update from yesterday night.

I called Tesla a couple of hours ago this morning. The service agent couldn't see anything thrown up as an error on my car (a bit comforting), but could see the failed update (partially applied update according to him). Was told there is nothing they can do on a weekend - when they only have skeletal service.

Promised to have a service Tech take a detailed look at my logs and call me within 72 business hours (around Weds next week). Said I will be likely on priority for a later version of 42 (42.5 or 42.6) but said to expect that to take another week!

I really hope no functionality (e.g., Autopilot) is affected by partial update. If any of you in a similar boat spot anything I should watch out for, please let me know.


----------



## BFData

I had a bad bug on 42.3 last night. For the first time driving my Model 3, I had absolutely no sound coming from the car. Blinkers we’re silent, as was the tone from the gate and garage door opening along with no sound from the radio. Resetting using the scroll wheel didn’t fix it. What did fix it was doing a reset of the car from the touch screen and letting it sit for a couple minutes before pressing the brake to turn it back on. Hopefully this update fixes the no sound problem. I found another user on the Tesla forum reported the same bug on 42.3 so i don’t believe my situation was an isolated incident.


----------



## Sparky4life

BFData said:


> I had a bad bug on 42.3 last night. For the first time driving my Model 3, I had absolutely no sound coming from the car. Blinkers we're silent, as was the tone from the gate and garage door opening along with no sound from the radio. Resetting using the scroll wheel didn't fix it. What did fix it was doing a reset of the car from the touch screen and letting it sit for a couple minutes before pressing the brake to turn it back on. Hopefully this update fixes the no sound problem. I found another user on the Tesla forum reported the same bug on 42.3 so i don't believe my situation was an isolated incident.


I had the same 'no sound' problem on 42.2. A reboot did not fix it, but I went to lunch and when I came back it had fixed itself.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Sparky4life said:


> I had the same 'no sound' problem on 42.2. A reboot did not fix it, but I went to lunch and when I came back it had fixed itself.


I wonder how many other bugs can be fixed by going to lunch?

What would you recommend for the meal?


----------



## webdriverguy

Drove today with 42.4, parked at the grocery store and then when I got in back in the car it rebooted. Everything looks okay after that.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Jason Krellner said:


> Reboot fixed the no sleep issue. Not sure if autopilot or cruise control are available but will find out later today. On hold with Tesla.


I did get through to a guy at customer support, who said he had to submit a ticket to the "diagnostics team" and that they would send a refresh of the software update to my car. He did not say when it would happen.

It's going to make my OCD go nuts driving around with the error message on the screen.


----------



## Tchris

I have had my AWD Model 3 for a month now and have noticed that an 80% charge has gradually dropped from a 248 mile range to 236 miles. I updated from 42.2 to 42.4 yesterday and now I notice that an 80% charge gets me 248 miles again. I assume this is some sort of calibration or calculation correction in 42.4. I noticed on other forums that others have reported an increase in max range as well.


----------



## webdriverguy

Tchris said:


> I have had my AWD Model 3 for a month now and have noticed that an 80% charge has gradually dropped from a 248 mile range to 236 miles. I updated from 42.2 to 42.4 yesterday and now I notice that an 80% charge gets me 248 miles again. I assume this is some sort of calibration or calculation correction in 42.4. I noticed on other forums that others have reported an increase in max range as well.


I wish they dint change the code to report the range on the car. I just don't get why it keeps changing with releases.


----------



## Dan T

I received the alert for the update last night, went into the phone app and clicked install now. Just as it was starting the whole install went away as though it had never happened. No problem, just gone. So I assumed it was a mistake. Ten minutes later the alert was back, I clicked install again and this time it installed. Now on 42.4. Haven't driven it yet to see what the differences are.


----------



## tipton

I had this update fail as well. This was the second time I've had an update fail. Calling customer service won't help you, well it's highly unlikely. Just get in touch with your local service center and have them push an update again. I emailed them last night, woke up today and they'd already sent me the update again which fixed the problem. It was 42.3 they sent though


----------



## Tom Phillips

BFData said:


> I had a bad bug on 42.3 last night. For the first time driving my Model 3, I had absolutely no sound coming from the car. Blinkers we're silent, as was the tone from the gate and garage door opening along with no sound from the radio. Resetting using the scroll wheel didn't fix it. What did fix it was doing a reset of the car from the touch screen and letting it sit for a couple minutes before pressing the brake to turn it back on. Hopefully this update fixes the no sound problem. I found another user on the Tesla forum reported the same bug on 42.3 so i don't believe my situation was an isolated incident.


Me too! No sound at all. No music, no phone, no blinkers. Also, have had difficulty turning the car off. It wouldn't lock, headlights stayed on and brake lights stayed on for about half an hour. Kept resetting, seems ok now? I'm on 42.3. Hopefully 42.4 will fix


----------



## JusticePotato

tipton said:


> I had this update fail as well. This was the second time I've had an update fail. Calling customer service won't help you, well it's highly unlikely. Just get in touch with your local service center and have them push an update again. I emailed them last night, woke up today and they'd already sent me the update again which fixed the problem. It was 42.3 they sent though


Part of me is afraid to even mess with it anymore until they figure it out. Right now my car is at least driveable. I don't want to risk making it worse.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I've said this before and I'll say it again. We need several tiers of updates with one of them called "stable" and another for the adventurous called "bleedin' edge".

I like Microsoft's system and think it would work here.


----------



## webdriverguy

Rick Steinwand said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again. We need several tiers of updates with one of them called "stable" and another for the adventurous called "bleedin' edge".


Yes and I completely agree. There is a concept of doing canary deployments. Let's send this feedback to tesla. I will do by best to send this over to tesla.


----------



## VBruce

Left home with car TM3, Nikki, parked in garage on 39.7. Car is LR-RWD with all options except FSD built in Dec. 2017. Was traveling in Europe on Oct. 29th when software update appeared on phone. Started update from Tesla Application in Europe and installed 42.2. How cool is that! Arrived home on 1st Nov drove car once and observed increased regen braking. On Friday new software update available. Installed 42.4 Saturday early. Weird and wonderful to have car improving while nearly half a world away.


----------



## webdriverguy

VBruce said:


> Left home with car TM3, Nikki, parked in garage on 39.7. Car is LR-RWD with all options except FSD built in Dec. 2017. Was traveling in Europe on Oct. 29th when software update appeared on phone. Started update from Tesla Application in Europe and installed 42.2. How cool is that! Arrived home on 1st Nov drove car once and observed increased regen braking. On Friday new software update available. Installed 42.4 Saturday early. Weird and wonderful to have car improving while nearly half a world away.


I was thinking about the same thing today that how times have changed. Other car manufacturers did have concepts of software updates but only delaers could do that. But OTA updates changes the game.


----------



## Dave EV

Tom Phillips said:


> Me too! No sound at all. No music, no phone, no blinkers. Also, have had difficulty turning the car off. It wouldn't lock, headlights stayed on and brake lights stayed on for about half an hour. Kept resetting, seems ok now? I'm on 42.3. Hopefully 42.4 will fix


I was on 42.2 when I had that issue twice in a day earlier this week. Two-button reset wouldn't fix the issue, but a power off from the screen did. I ended up calling customer service and a very helpful service rep had me power off, wait 3+ minutes (wait for HVAC to shut off, plus another minute), then open the door to boot back up.

Got 42.4 last night, but haven't driven yet. No error messages like a few others have reported.


----------



## JusticePotato

Just got another update notification and it completed without issue this time. Now on 42.4 with no warning messages.


----------



## Rev

So I just got another push for a update just now which fixed the "update required call Tesla service" and my car is now officially on 42.4


----------



## RothWerx

I tried to update from 4.2.2 to 42.4 last night from my phone, but it said it failed. Went out to the car to start the update from there, then went back inside. The app never let me know it was done, but when I got in the car to leave later that night it said it had finished. App shows I'm on 42.4, but it also still says "Software Update in Progress". I didn't notice any differences last night but I didn't poke around either.


----------



## Jason Krellner

JusticePotato said:


> Just got another update notification and it completed without issue this time. Now on 42.4 with no warning messages.





Rev said:


> So I just got another push for a update just now which fixed the "update required call Tesla service" and my car is now officially on 42.4


Me too! Just in time to leave the house!


----------



## hihoArgento

42.4 in the house.


----------



## Nikoman

My update failed last night and the local dealer re-sent the update. 42.3 updated successfully. I don't have autopilot, not sure if that affects which version gets pushed (.3 or .4).


----------



## Sparky4life

Rick Steinwand said:


> I wonder how many other bugs can be fixed by going to lunch?
> 
> What would you recommend for the meal?


Chipotle did it for me. Of course, it was the Chipotle closest to Tesla HQ in Palo Alto, so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Flashgj

It may just be my imagination but the gray images of surrounding cars seem to be doing a lot less dancing around on 42.4. They appear to be much more stable now. Anyone notice this also?


----------



## Emerald AP

“Software update needed” - “Contact Tesla service” error message had disabled autopilot as well as cruise control on my car.

Logged two bugs (Autopilot not available, Cruise not available) while on a 2 hour drive and received a push 2 hours later, Tesla service’s “We’ll reach out to you within 72 business hours” status.

All is well on 42.4 now. Was reminded that the M3 is much less fun to drive without cruise/AP, now that I’ve gotten used to both.


----------



## SR22pilot

No second chance at 42.4 so far. It was there and then went away this morning. It hasn't come back. That might be a good thing based on some of the trouble people have had.


----------



## Ksb466

BFData said:


> I had a bad bug on 42.3 last night. For the first time driving my Model 3, I had absolutely no sound coming from the car. Blinkers we're silent, as was the tone from the gate and garage door opening along with no sound from the radio. Resetting using the scroll wheel didn't fix it. What did fix it was doing a reset of the car from the touch screen and letting it sit for a couple minutes before pressing the brake to turn it back on. Hopefully this update fixes the no sound problem. I found another user on the Tesla forum reported the same bug on 42.3 so i don't believe my situation was an isolated incident.


Exact same for me on 42.3.could still drive, but erie. 2 reboots didn't help so charged and left overnight. Worked fine today


----------



## tipton

JusticePotato said:


> Part of me is afraid to even mess with it anymore until they figure it out. Right now my car is at least driveable. I don't want to risk making it worse.


i've had 2 failed updates in the past and both times them sending it again fixed the update. from looking at my router traffic it seems like it sometimes gives you a notification for an update when the full thing hasn't been downloaded.

regardless, you need to get it updated or you won't get updates in the future so at some point you'll definitely need them to send it again. i agree with you though it may be a good idea to wait till you won't need to drive for awhile in case it would fail and become unable to drive somehow. that is unlikely though i think.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Noticed there's speed sensitive volume now streaming from my phone. Never noticed it before but now it noticably drops volume when stopped at lights, etc. Anyone else notice?


----------



## PTC Gator

I also had the update fail the other night as well. I called and actually got through. The rep was very nice, said she would contact the techs. This past morning I got another notice of a pending update AND a call from the same rep to tell me she had talked to the techs and they were pushing the update again. Like others, install went well the second time (42.2->42.4). 

During the failed update period, i didn't need to drive the car, so not sure if there was any issue there. However, the car wouldn't charge faster than 5 amps even though it was on its normal 240v 32 amp plug. It also wouldn't auto-lock when I walked away from it in the garage. After the re-update it charged normally at 32 amps and I didn't notice any other problems.

As an aside, I think this last update fixed/refined the controls on Lunar Lander. I can now control it better in full screen mode with the thumb wheels :laughing:.


----------



## Bernard

Tom Phillips said:


> Me too! No sound at all. No music, no phone, no blinkers. Also, have had difficulty turning the car off. It wouldn't lock, headlights stayed on and brake lights stayed on for about half an hour. Kept resetting, seems ok now? I'm on 42.3. Hopefully 42.4 will fix


I've driven 42.3 for two days, about 150mi; no problems, but not a lot of difference from 39.7 either -- some better, some worse.
Good changes:
Dashcam seems to work better -- so far, without explicitly turning it off before leaving the car, it has not caused any file problems. Regen is clearly stronger below 40mph and further reduces brake usage.
Other cars on the screens still play the jitterbug and metamorphosis game ;-)
Unknown:
Although I have EAP+FSD and have enabled NoA, I have so far never been able to use Autopilot on the island (because the car cannot get speed limits on any road, for whatever reason), so I cannot comment on NoA.
Bad changes:
On TACC, however, I have seen a return of the 'frightened car" problem -- unnecessary hard braking (as when coming to a right turn with visual obstructions, if a car comes out of the turn in the opposite direction, my car interprets it as crossing my path), which is annoying and was much less prevalent in 39.7.


----------



## Petar R.

Also for 42.4 when the car is locked, you can unplug the charger without first having to unlock the car manually. It recognizes the phone and unlocks the car as soon as you press the button to unlock the charger. Finally!!

Edit: Actually, it only works when the car is awake. Still does not work when the car is locked and asleep.


----------



## Chan B

Got the update yesterday! Tired it out not that great. Car hesitates while trying to change lanes on local routes before it would do it smoothly. Today it totally missed the highway ramp. Maybe they made a drastic change to the core system because now I am more hesitant to use autopilot.


----------



## aronth5

Petar R. said:


> Also for 42.4 when the car is locked, you can unplug the charger without first having to unlock the car manually. It recognizes the phone and unlocks the car as soon as you press the button to unlock the charger. Finally!!


Doesn't work for me. Double checked to be sure the phone was connected then pressed the button on the charger and nothing. Latest Android software and 42.4.
Usually what I do is very lightly press the rear door handle before unlocking the charger.


----------



## MelindaV

Strangely said:


> Seems like a big push which is unusual for a Friday.


Actually, Friday is the most likely day for a new FW release.
Here a calendar marking the FW releases since we started making threads for each here
Sunday: 2
Monday: 8
Tuesday: 7
Wednesday: 9
Thursday: 7
Friday: 10
Saturday: 4


----------



## msjulie

> The fact that they upgraded you so quickly from 42.3 to 42.4 makes me suspect that they are patching a significant 42.3 bug


42.3 on Friday, unchanged since..


----------



## Golden Gate

Just ordered, thanks! What I have noticed is that the new version gives me more false "collision alarms" as I am driving by parked cars on the right compared to earlier versions. I've done a bug report each time after the erroneous warning.


----------



## Robin97405

I got notice for update to 42.4, it didn’t say failed, but still shows 42.2. Who do I call?


----------



## FF35

Robin97405 said:


> I got notice for update to 42.4, it didn't say failed, but still shows 42.2. Who do I call?


Ghostbusters! :tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:


----------



## azentropy

I’m on 42.2 now and got a notice Friday night an update was available, but when I went to apply the update Saturday AM it was gone.


----------



## RSavage

Golden Gate said:


> What I have noticed is that the new version gives me more false "collision alarms" as I am driving by parked cars on the right compared to earlier versions.


I'm on 42.3 so can't be certain you have the same sitiuation on 42.4, but check the setting for Forward Collision Warning. Mine reset to the most agressive setting with the 42.3 update. Default used to be "Medium"...It's now "Early" on my car. I reduced it and haven't had any false alarms.


----------



## babula

I have mine on early and it only shows up in legitimate situations from what I can tell.


----------



## Mysty

Had a notification on the phone while I am outside the country. Opted to install it from my phone. No notification what so ever. No 'update being stalled' or 'uodadate failed' or 'update succesfull'. This was on Friday. No new notification. Still on 42.2. I guess i need to wait until i get another notification.

Any suggestions ?
Thank you


----------



## Drhalo

Any idea why I have 42.2 on my car and last friday I saw a notification on my phone there was an update available? When I clicked the update from within notification center, it opened the tesla app and woke the car up. No update pushed, no inkling of it and no clock on the 3's screen. Am I skipping .4 or something?


----------



## JWardell

Looking at Teslafi it appears 42.4 has stopped its aggressive rollout, only 8 yesterday and 1 today, and frankly just a trickle of any version. Maybe 43.x is coming


----------



## Chris350

Quite impressive that all versions of 40 - 42 have hit about 85+% of the cars reporting....


----------



## scadaguru

JWardell said:


> Looking at Teslafi it appears 42.4 has stopped its aggressive rollout, only 8 yesterday and 1 today, and frankly just a trickle of any version. Maybe 43.x is coming


Since last couple days whenever I try to check the TeslaFi firmware tracker web page (https://teslafi.com/firmware/) I get timeout error. 
FYI: I am not TeslaFi user and not logged into the account.
Anyone else seeing the same issue?


----------



## pcenginefx

Hopefully this is to fix the pretty broken auto wiper algo. At least for me it is almost totally useless now (isn't speeding up the wipers in moderate/heavy rain).


----------



## Mike

John Griffith said:


> There was one exit before my exit and as we approached it, it hesitated, started briefly to take it then quickly changed its mind and made a slight left maneuver to continue on to the next ext.


I wonder if the logic of having a route in the nav system that "should" ignore this (example) superfluous exit is _still_ not being applied and the car _still_ doesn't know (from an autosteer point of view) where it is in the big scheme of things.


----------



## JWardell

scadaguru said:


> Since last couple days whenever I try to check the TeslaFi firmware tracker web page (https://teslafi.com/firmware/) I get timeout error.
> FYI: I am not TeslaFi user and not logged into the account.
> Anyone else seeing the same issue?


I see that too when not logged in. I sent them a support ticket.


----------



## Joaquin

JWardell said:


> Looking at Teslafi it appears 42.4 has stopped its aggressive rollout, only 8 yesterday and 1 today, and frankly just a trickle of any version. Maybe 43.x is coming


What I don't get is why 2018.42.3 is still being installed in parallel to 2018.42.4...


----------



## awhiting

I have 42.4 and my problem is now with Slacker. I have a premium account and almost everytime I start the car up I notice it has logged me out of Slacker and I have to enter my credentials again. I could always just remain logged out but this morning with my young kids in the car a song started playing with F Bombs dropping. So, I would rather be logged in to my account to avoid this. This was never a problem before 42.4.


----------



## NEO

scadaguru said:


> Since last couple days whenever I try to check the TeslaFi firmware tracker web page (https://teslafi.com/firmware/) I get timeout error.
> FYI: I am not TeslaFi user and not logged into the account.
> Anyone else seeing the same issue?


Yep


----------



## Tesla blue Y

just updated to 42.4 all the regular stuff and a cookie on the front seat...... Yea!


----------



## 40milecommuter

Just had mobile service replace my control stocks with the new updated version. He installed 42.4 for me.


----------



## babula

Joaquin said:


> What I don't get is why 2018.42.3 is still being installed in parallel to 2018.42.4...


Different targets, its likely that both start at a different version.


----------



## M3OC Rules

scadaguru said:


> Since last couple days whenever I try to check the TeslaFi firmware tracker web page (https://teslafi.com/firmware/) I get timeout error.
> FYI: I am not TeslaFi user and not logged into the account.
> Anyone else seeing the same issue?


I'm not sure they know what they are doing. There is no ad on that page.


----------



## Model3family

Toronto, ON, told it will fix DashCam corruption issues...we'll see


----------



## Deraillor

scadaguru said:


> Since last couple days whenever I try to check the TeslaFi firmware tracker web page (https://teslafi.com/firmware/) I get timeout error.
> FYI: I am not TeslaFi user and not logged into the account.
> Anyone else seeing the same issue?


Yes, and a workaround I've successfully used (who knows why this works) is to hit "refresh" a few times, waiting a couple seconds in-between.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Jason Krellner said:


> Noticed there's speed sensitive volume now streaming from my phone. Never noticed it before but now it noticably drops volume when stopped at lights, etc. Anyone else notice?


So I could seriously be imagining things, but I think the above only happens when someone else is in the car. When I'm alone I have not noticed the volume change. Maybe I'm nuts. I'll test again this weekend while running family errands.


----------



## NEO

39.7.1 ➡ 42.4. No wifi so I don't expect NOA.


----------



## GDN

NEO said:


> 39.7.1 ➡ 42.4. No wifi so I don't expect NOA.


How about a hot spot on your phone to connect the car too for several hours? Be sure to lock the car manually if you leave your phone it it, but the hotspot is Wifi and will get your maps if you have no other way.


----------



## NEO

I have done Hotspot a few times and I have over a gig of hotspot data to prove it but I've never noticed anything. After the update I do have NOA, yay, but then a pop-up for a 2nd update appeared so I installed that. Still 42.4. Now it is showing a 3rd update, has anyone had this problem? What is going on?


----------



## Tesla blue Y

NEO said:


> I have done Hotspot a few times and I have over a gig of hotspot data to prove it but I've never noticed anything. After the update I do have NOA, yay, but then a pop-up for a 2nd update appeared so I installed that. Still 42.4. Now it is showing a 3rd update, has anyone had this problem? What is going on?


no just the update period


----------



## skygraff

So, I will probably have to go to another thread shortly but this seemed like a good place to share:

Woke up this morning on 39.7.1 with a notification on my phone about an available software update. Thanks to V9, I stayed ensconced in my bed while watching the install countdown (can’t speed it up in the app - iOS) then read some news (did you know there’s an election going on here, in the US? - I kid).

Lo and behold, about 19 minutes later, notification that the software update is complete!

I’ve only taken a couple screenshots of 42.4 (wish the app had version notes) and listened to a quick voicemail when another alert pops up and the app, once again, says an update is available. I need to go read the version notes before I start another update so here I am reading your comments about this load; thank you!

Guess I’ll go look for the next thread before heading out to the car for my record (personal) update binge.

(By the way, I was happy to notice the MC release button had been working on walk up with 39.7.1 a few days ago so maybe that’s something still with a few kinks to work out)


----------



## NEO

skygraff said:


> So, I will probably have to go to another thread shortly but this seemed like a good place to share:
> 
> Woke up this morning on 39.7.1 with a notification on my phone about an available software update. Thanks to V9, I stayed ensconced in my bed while watching the install countdown (can't speed it up in the app - iOS) then read some news (did you know there's an election going on here, in the US? - I kid).
> 
> Lo and behold, about 19 minutes later, notification that the software update is complete!
> 
> I'd only taken a couple screenshots of 42.4 (wish the app had version notes) and listened to a quick voicemail when another alert popped up and the app, once again, said an update is available. I need to go read the version notes before I start another update so here I am reading your comments about this load; thank you!
> 
> Guess I'll go look for the next thread before heading out to the car for my record (personal) update binge.


I have had notifications for 3 updates. I'm not sure what's going on. I'm the same as you, came from 39.7.1 to 42.4. Must be a glitch somewhere


----------



## ummgood

Here is something interesting. So today I was on 42.4 and a mobile service guy came out to fix some squeaks and rattles (turns out the large speaker in my right door was missing two bolts). Anyway at the very end of my service he is going through the items on the computer and sees I have a software update available. Talk about strange because I thought 42.4 was the latest. Anyway he pushed it to my car and when I got to work I let it install. I now have the latest and greatest 42.4 with the same exact version codes. I don't know what was different. I always have my car connected to wifi at home so I don't think it was something that needed to download because I am on cellular all the time. 42.4 was the version I got after my car failed to update last week and they pushed it out again because a lot of my car was broken in the failed state.


----------



## skygraff

Yup.

Read the notes and started the update. 10 minutes later, update was complete but still 42.4 and, a few seconds later, another update was available. Maybe third time will be the charm (based on NEO’s comment).


----------



## ras2645

40milecommuter said:


> Just had mobile service replace my control stocks with the new updated version. He installed 42.4 for me.


How are the new control stocks different from the original ones? Thanks!


----------



## Kizzy

Yesterday at about 4:30pm PT, I got the notification after getting home from travel to an area with cellular coverage (I have poor wifi reception). I updated from 40.1 to 42.4.

Got it the day before I had to travel. That means I haven't had a chance to test it. Why couldn't it have come that morning or the night before.


----------



## Long Ranger

ras2645 said:


> How are the new control stocks different from the original ones? Thanks!


Lots of us have a problem where the first detent on the left turn signal behaves as though you pulled it down all the way, and they are replacing the control stocks. Still waiting on mine. I believe it affected a large batch of cars made in the ~September time frame.


----------



## atlas310

ummgood said:


> Here is something interesting. So today I was on 42.4 and a mobile service guy came out to fix some squeaks and rattles (turns out the large speaker in my right door was missing two bolts). Anyway at the very end of my service he is going through the items on the computer and sees I have a software update available. Talk about strange because I thought 42.4 was the latest. Anyway he pushed it to my car and when I got to work I let it install. I now have the latest and greatest 42.4 with the same exact version codes. I don't know what was different. I always have my car connected to wifi at home so I don't think it was something that needed to download because I am on cellular all the time. 42.4 was the version I got after my car failed to update last week and they pushed it out again because a lot of my car was broken in the failed state.


Off topic, but how did you get a mobile service guy to come to you?


----------



## ummgood

atlas310 said:


> Off topic, but how did you get a mobile service guy to come to you?


It just depends on who scheduled your repair. This is my 4th time for service and the 1st time they have sent someone to me. I think it depends on what work you are having done and availability of the mobile service vs the actual service center. Plus it makes it easier because they don't have to give out a loaner.


----------



## ummgood

40milecommuter said:


> Just had mobile service replace my control stocks with the new updated version. He installed 42.4 for me.


One of my turn signal stocks the cap is lose so I might have mine replaced. The interesting thing about it is the entire column is one piece so to change out your stalks they actually swap out the entire column. I didn't know this but that is how it was explained to me by the mobile service guy. I have a rattle in mine and he said if it continues he would have to replace the entire column and it would also fix my stalks because they are all the same piece. He actually gave it a specific name but I can't remember what it is called now.


----------



## atlas310

ummgood said:


> It just depends on who scheduled your repair. This is my 4th time for service and the 1st time they have sent someone to me. I think it depends on what work you are having done and availability of the mobile service vs the actual service center. Plus it makes it easier because they don't have to give out a loaner.


Thanks, I'm taking mine in to have them check out some rattles in my front doors. It sounds like there's something loose inside both of them. Would much rather they came to me though.


----------



## ummgood

atlas310 said:


> Thanks, I'm taking mine in to have them check out some rattles in my front doors. It sounds like there's something loose inside both of them. Would much rather they came to me though.


I would think when you schedule a repair you could ask if you could get mobile service instead of having to take it in. It might be like a restaurant where they give the first available table unless you specifically ask for inside or outside.


----------



## LUXMAN

Interestingly I just went from 42.2 to 42.2.1 

Mobile service came today and the invoice says upgraded to latest software but he left almost 3 hours before it came.

headed out to see what the notes, if any say?
Why this vs 42.4?

EDIT. Same notes as 42.2 Key Fobs and increased regen


----------



## rayhussain

I had a huge bug today. I was using EAP and suddenly got the red steering wheel alert stating take over control. After that EAP or regular cruise would not work. I resetted the car about 5 times and even ”power off” the car and waiting 5 mins then turned it back on. Now EAP doesn’t work nor does the monitor show cars around me or even the speed limit. Could this be a faulty sensor or update issue?


----------



## Tesla blue Y

rayhussain said:


> I had a huge bug today. I was using EAP and suddenly got the red steering wheel alert stating take over control. After that EAP or regular cruise would not work. I resetted the car about 5 times and even "power off" the car and waiting 5 mins then turned it back on. Now EAP doesn't work nor does the monitor show cars around me or even the speed limit. Could this be a faulty sensor or update issue?


I would contact Tesla. They can sort which it is. I haven't seen this kind of problem mentioned in the update forums I have been following. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Rich M

rayhussain said:


> I had a huge bug today. I was using EAP and suddenly got the red steering wheel alert stating take over control. After that EAP or regular cruise would not work. I resetted the car about 5 times and even "power off" the car and waiting 5 mins then turned it back on. Now EAP doesn't work nor does the monitor show cars around me or even the speed limit. Could this be a faulty sensor or update issue?


Quite a few of us on 42.3 had this, including myself today. Rebooting didn't help. You have to get out of the car and let it lock, then get back in in a few minutes.


----------



## rayhussain

Rich M said:


> Quite a few of us on 42.3 had this, including myself today. Rebooting didn't help. You have to get out of the car and let it lock, then get back in in a few minutes.


I did that. Didn't drive the car for a hour. It happened again.


----------



## NEO

Just got notification for my 4th update today. I think I will try rebooting tomorrow or else I'm going to give Tesla a call.


----------



## NEO

So I contacted Tesla about having 5 updates in 24 hours and this is a known issue. My car had an additional 35 updates in my queue. The rep had them canceled so everything is good now. They think the update process had a glitch.


----------



## ummgood

NEO said:


> So I contacted Tesla about having 5 updates in 24 hours and this is a known issue. My car had an additional 35 updates in my queue. The rep had them canceled so everything is good now. They think the update process had a glitch.


That is interesting. I had a service guy push an update to my car because his service computer said mine needed an update. Turns out it was already the same 42.4 version I already had. The interesting thing is I am wondering if it was due to the failed update for so many to 42.4 and they had to push it again. I wonder if whatever system was deciding to push again went haywire?


----------



## iChris93

NEO said:


> So I contacted Tesla about having 5 updates in 24 hours and this is a known issue. My car had an additional 35 updates in my queue. The rep had them canceled so everything is good now. They think the update process had a glitch.


Send one of those my way. Still on 39.7.


----------



## NEO

NotAUsername said:


> Did you call your local service center or just roadside assistance? I had 3 updates within 2 hours this morning so it looks like I might have to make a call too..


I called roadside assistance. I was on hold for 35 minutes


----------



## 350VDC

rayhussain said:


> Now EAP doesn't work nor does the monitor show cars around me or even the speed limit.


According to i1Tesla, there was a server down at Tesla so many cars lost the ability for any of the AP features. Seems a little weird that the AP is dependent on a server connection?


----------



## SimonMatthews

Rick Steinwand said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again. We need several tiers of updates with one of them called "stable" and another for the adventurous called "bleedin' edge".
> 
> I like Microsoft's system and think it would work here.


Didn't you see the news about a recent update from Microsoft that deleted user data?


----------



## FF35

350VDC said:


> According to i1Tesla, there was a server down at Tesla so many cars lost the ability for any of the AP features. Seems a little weird that the AP is dependent on a server connection?


AP is not dependent on a server connection. I've personally driven in areas (for over a week) without WiFi or LTE and AP always worked.


----------



## Tom V

Received the upgrade Wednesday morning. Install went fine. Didn't drive the car until late afternoon. When leaving the restaurant I placed into reverse and the screen froze. No option but to reboot. Screen returned after a minute or more then went to black. Rebooted again and returned to normal. Drove home and parked it. This would have been a huge problem for my wife if alone. Fortunately, I knew how to reboot the system.


----------



## Rich M

FF35 said:


> AP is not dependent on a server connection. I've personally driven in areas (for over a week) without WiFi or LTE and AP always worked.


It shouldn't be dependent on a server. But where were you driving around for a week with no LTE signal?


----------



## SYCLONE

Bokonon said:


> So far, it seems like almost every Model 3 installing 42.4 is coming from 42.2. Haven't seen more than a handful of 42.3 -> 42.4 upgrades reported on TeslaFi.


I just finished downloading 42.4. I have had 42.3 for a week or so. Be interesting if someone figures out what the changes are.


----------



## @gravityrydr

Just got the update notice on my way to work this morning. Only had 2018:42.3 for a week.


----------



## @gravityrydr

rayhussain said:


> I had a huge bug today. I was using EAP and suddenly got the red steering wheel alert stating take over control. After that EAP or regular cruise would not work. I resetted the car about 5 times and even "power off" the car and waiting 5 mins then turned it back on. Now EAP doesn't work nor does the monitor show cars around me or even the speed limit. Could this be a faulty sensor or update issue?


I had this happen to me a few weeks ago. After a chat with customer service, they saw a fault in the main camera. They scheduled the replacement of the main and repeater cameras. Other than that one problem never had it come up again told the SC they could wait to change but they said let's do it anyway.


----------



## KagPhd

I'm on 42.3 but when the car is moving or still the images of vehicles around it jitter and move into and out of my lane overlapping onto my car. Is anyone else having this screen problem?


----------



## iChris93

KagPhd said:


> I'm on 42.3 but when the car is moving or still the images of vehicles around it jitter and move into and out of my lane overlapping onto my car. Is anyone else having this screen problem?


I would not call it a screen problem, but yes, I think everyone is experiencing it.


----------



## tencate

KagPhd said:


> anyone else having this screen problem


Keep in mind that it's only recently that Tesla has been adding input from extra cameras (especially the side ones). It wasn't that long ago that we finally got to see more than one car in front of us on that display and now we can see cars all around us. Pretty cool but stitching together the information from the the two side cameras and the ones in the front and back seems pretty challenging to me and I'm willing to permit some jitter in the images for now. I'm just happy to finally see all those cars on the display  and I figure the jittery behavior will get sorted out in future software releases.


----------



## aronth5

tencate said:


> Keep in mind that it's only recently that Tesla has been adding input from extra cameras (especially the side ones). It wasn't that long ago that we finally got to see more than one car in front of us on that display and now we can see cars all around us. Pretty cool but stitching together the information from the the two side cameras and the ones in the front and back seems pretty challenging to me and I'm willing to permit some jitter in the images for now. I'm just happy to finally see all those cars on the display  and I figure the jittery behavior will get sorted out in future software releases.


Would much rather they worry less about jitter then showing more cars behind me. Frankly I can already see the cars in front of me but to confirm lane changes need to see further behind.


----------



## VKG

I am seeing an issue where let’s say you are on autopilot n come to a complete stop at the intersection and, once the signal is clear, the car ahead moves but for some reason mine feels lazy n laggy, it does not move quick enough, in fact I got honked couple of times for being lazy. I had to take over n press the pedal so I won’t bother the guy behind me. It did not occur with previous versions, even 42.3 was fine , only started after I upgraded to 42.4. Did anyone notice this issue ?


----------



## babula

Tom V said:


> Received the upgrade Wednesday morning. Install went fine. Didn't drive the car until late afternoon. When leaving the restaurant I placed into reverse and the screen froze. No option but to reboot. Screen returned after a minute or more then went to black. Rebooted again and returned to normal. Drove home and parked it. This would have been a huge problem for my wife if alone. Fortunately, I knew how to reboot the system.


Its good practice to reboot after an update, just like you would with a regular computer.

If your wife is driving the car she should know how to use it. I suggest you teach her the very easy procedure to restart the screen and ensure her that she can drive while the display is restarting.


----------



## babula

VijayG said:


> I am seeing an issue where let's say you are on autopilot n come to a complete stop at the intersection and, once the signal is clear, the car ahead moves but for some reason mine feels lazy n laggy, it does not move quick enough, in fact I got honked couple of times for being lazy. I had to take over n press the pedal so I won't bother the guy behind me. It did not occur with previous versions, even 42.3 was fine , only started after I upgraded to 42.4. Did anyone notice this issue ?


When this happened, what was your car length distance setting?


----------



## VKG

babula said:


> When this happened, what was your car length distance setting?


Always had Length set to 5


----------



## littlD

VijayG said:


> I am seeing an issue where let's say you are on autopilot n come to a complete stop at the intersection and, once the signal is clear, the car ahead moves but for some reason mine feels lazy n laggy, it does not move quick enough, in fact I got honked couple of times for being lazy. I had to take over n press the pedal so I won't bother the guy behind me. It did not occur with previous versions, even 42.3 was fine , only started after I upgraded to 42.4. Did anyone notice this issue ?


Thought I saw numerous reports of this back with 2018.39.7 and I first noticed it then too.

https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/autopilot-slow-accelerate-v9-2018397


----------



## VKG

littlD said:


> Thought I saw numerous reports of this back with 2018.39.7 and I first noticed it then too.
> 
> https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/autopilot-slow-accelerate-v9-2018397


Thanks. Looks like known isssue, will report this to Tesla.


----------



## babula

VijayG said:


> Always had Length set to 5


Is it possible that your car waited for the vehicle in front of you to move far away before driving? When in traffic I have it set to 2 at most, increase it on the highway as necessary.


----------



## VKG

babula said:


> Is it possible that your car waited for the vehicle in front of you to move far away before driving? When in traffic I have it set to 2 at most, increase it on the highway as necessary.


I don't think so, I tried setting it to 2, nothing helped. With 42.3 it worked fine even though I had length set to 5 or 6.


----------



## garsh

VijayG said:


> I am seeing an issue where let's say you are on autopilot n come to a complete stop *at the intersection*


Please note that this is not an approved use of autopilot. It is not yet designed for dealing with intersections. It should only be used on limited-access, divided highways.


----------



## RichEV

VijayG said:


> I am seeing an issue where let's say you are on autopilot n come to a complete stop at the intersection and, once the signal is clear, the car ahead moves but for some reason mine feels lazy n laggy, it does not move quick enough, in fact I got honked couple of times for being lazy. I had to take over n press the pedal so I won't bother the guy behind me. It did not occur with previous versions, even 42.3 was fine , only started after I upgraded to 42.4. Did anyone notice this issue ?


Absolutely. I have taken to giving just a little Go pedal to get the car in the mood for keeping up. It doesn't take much encouragement to get back to "normal" following mode. I haven't checked carefully but I suspect this is a TACC behavior, not autopilot.


----------



## JohnMon

babula said:


> Its good practice to reboot after an update, just like you would with a regular computer.
> 
> If your wife is driving the car she should know how to use it. I suggest you teach her the very easy procedure to restart the screen and ensure her that she can drive while the display is restarting.


It's usually not necessary to reboot a Linux computer after an update - and Tesla uses Linux. The reboot requirement is Windows specific.


----------



## babula

JohnMon said:


> It's usually not necessary to reboot a Linux computer after an update - and Tesla uses Linux. The reboot requirement is Windows specific.


Not a requirement but it wouldn't hurt in my opinion. I suggested this based on a bunch of comments on this forum, people have mentioned that it helped solve a few weird issues here and there.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

babula said:


> Not a requirement but it wouldn't hurt in my opinion. I suggested this based on a bunch of comments on this forum, people have mentioned that it helped solve a few weird issues here and there.


The last thing that happens after you get a firmware update is the car restarts and boots up fresh.

That said, if you are having issues with the car, and you didn't get an update recently, reboot away.


----------



## garsh

JohnMon said:


> It's usually not necessary to reboot a Linux computer after an update - and Tesla uses Linux. The reboot requirement is Windows specific.


It depends on what is being updated. If it's a kernel or driver update, you reboot. If it's a program, you restart the program.


----------



## Bernard

350VDC said:


> According to i1Tesla, there was a server down at Tesla so many cars lost the ability for any of the AP features. Seems a little weird that the AP is dependent on a server connection?


Tesla techs repeated to me that almost any important decision by the car that's related to its environment (speed limit, number of lanes, ramps, etc.) has to be verified with the "mothership" (the car contacts a Tesla server).
That's one of the explanations I have been given for why my Model 3 (EAP+FSD, now on 42.3) has never been able to pull down a speed limit and display it on the screen -- confirmation from the "mothership" is not coming to Model 3s in Hawaii, apparently.
Not that I am convinced by the explanation, but it does show the extent to which autonomous features depend on connection with a server -- possibly for legal reasons more than anything else.


----------



## iChris93

Finally got updated from 39.7 but have this message on the screen that has not gone away on its own. Have never seen it before and do not know if I should close it. It has been several hours.


----------



## Bernard

garsh said:


> It depends on what is being updated. If it's a kernel or driver update, you reboot. If it's a program, you restart the program.


Linux updates occur all the time (on my systems, usually several times a day), so one "updates" some of the software, but in fact any software that's currently running keeps running unchanged until you stop it and restart it (whether it is a user program, a driver, or a kernel routine). So you end up running a system where some pieces are updated and others are not (they have different provenances, some developers are more active than others, some parts are more closely watched for bugs or features, etc.), and the choice of which is which is largely unpredictable across systems. This rarely causes any problem under Linux, which is very robust and flexible. Microsoft does not want that for its users, since it might produce somewhat inconsistent results (and would have crashed most releases of Windows until Windows 7 came along), and so insists on rebooting,
In both cases, however, we are talking about software that is variously configured to run your laptop or home PC, plus some peripherals; at most, it may control AC/heating throughout your house. If anything goes wrong, little damage is done, other than perhaps losing some files.
But any possibility of an issue of any kind would be really bad for software that controls a car or an aircraft or a factory, so it makes sense that updates are monolithic and require the car to be stopped, fully updated, and then restarted.


----------



## iChris93

iChris93 said:


> Finally got updated from 39.7 but have this message on the screen that has not gone away on its own. Have never seen it before and do not know if I should close it. It has been several hours.
> View attachment 17531


Was still there this morning so I just hit close.


----------



## JohnMon

babula said:


> Not a requirement but it wouldn't hurt in my opinion. I suggested this based on a bunch of comments on this forum, people have mentioned that it helped solve a few weird issues here and there.


Maybe I'll start doing it also.


----------



## iChris93

I just noticed something different. When connected to my WiFi router, the device name on 39.7 and prior was some alphanumeric combination that was not clear without looking at the MAC address. Now, on 42.4 it shows up as Tesla_Model_3.


----------



## Bokonon

iChris93 said:


> I just noticed something different. When connected to my WiFi router, the device name on 39.7 and prior was some alphanumeric combination that was not clear without looking at the MAC address. Now, on 42.4 it shows up as Tesla_Model_3.


Nice find -- I see the same thing on 42.3. No more need to lookup every MAC address vendor prefix on the network.


----------



## Kizzy

Bernard said:


> Tesla techs repeated to me that almost any important decision by the car that's related to its environment (speed limit, number of lanes, ramps, etc.) has to be verified with the "mothership" (the car contacts a Tesla server).
> That's one of the explanations I have been given for why my Model 3 (EAP+FSD, now on 42.3) has never been able to pull down a speed limit and display it on the screen -- confirmation from the "mothership" is not coming to Model 3s in Hawaii, apparently.
> Not that I am convinced by the explanation, but it does show the extent to which autonomous features depend on connection with a server -- possibly for legal reasons more than anything else.


Hmm. Are you suggesting this is a real time occurrence? My car drops out of coverage whenever I leave my house but does display speed limits (sometimes wrong ones) while it doesn't have an Internet connection.


----------



## Chansoo Byeon

Hey guys, Anyone in Canada *without *the Autopilot (EAP) has the lastest 2018.42.2 OTA update yet? 
I don't have the EAP and I am still stuck at 2018.4.0.1 in Toronto, Canada.

Got my car in late Sept and in fact, I have not seen an OTA firmware update for some reason... My car is in P3 garage often. But this should not affect it, right?
V9 was manually pushed at a service centre visit.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Have you tried connecting regularly to wi-fi, like emails from Tesla suggest?


----------



## GDN

Have problems on this release 42.4 with adding new key cards. Works perfect on 44.1 however. If you've tried and it didn't work, some hope is coming in the next release.


----------



## Mashina

I'm in bay area, CA and still have 2018.42.4


----------



## JohnMon

Chansoo Byeon said:


> Hey guys, Anyone in Canada *without *the Autopilot (EAP) has the lastest 2018.42.2 OTA update yet?
> I don't have the EAP and I am still stuck at 2018.4.0.1 in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Got my car in late Sept and in fact, I have not seen an OTA firmware update for some reason... My car is in P3 garage often. But this should not affect it, right?
> V9 was manually pushed at a service centre visit.


I just received two updates within ten days. On Nov 12 I received 2018.42.4, which I think was very late. I've been having problems with cellular connectivity overnight, it seems to fall asleep and not wake up until I'm in the car. I think this quirk is what is making all of my updates very late - I usually end up getting an update pushed by the service centre or Tesla support.

Yesterday (Nov 22), ten days after the last update, I received 2018.44.2. I had just been driving the car in the evening and the cell connection had not yet gone to sleep. I suspect that is why I got the update so early, but am not sure.

I'm in Aurora and Wi-Fi does not reach the car (will be buying a range extender soon), so have to rely on cellular for notifications and updates. It's possible that your problems with updates stem from the same issue.


----------

